# Lighting my Mini J-2 from the Derelict...



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

I thought I'd post some pictures and a short video of the mini J-2 from the new Derelict kit. Not a big fan of the Derelict, but love the little J-2 that Moebius did such a fine job on.....:thumbsup: Had to light the little ship, hope you like it.


----------



## Al Loew (Jul 3, 2008)

That is really amazing! Excellent work, sir.


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

I was only joking when I wondered several months ago if someone would light the power core, just wow!


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

Awesome... Simply Awesome! :thumbsup:


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Simply amazing what can be done done by talented modeller/technicians like yourself. Hat s off to you.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

GEEZ!! Now I have to change my underware! GREAT job!!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Well done. And you don't need a pair of sun glasses to look at it.


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

Teslabe do you have a link as to what size the LED's are ?


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

And when are you going to be selling these as a kit????????


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Holy cow! Amazing piece of work.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I was just going to put a blinking light in the fusion core. I feel so inferior now....


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Are you friggin' kidding me? :freak:

Holy Smokes!


Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

I knew someone would do this. Now, how about a lit interior? Working landing gear? I gotta get this kit now. Too freakin' cool!

Doug


----------



## Dar (Apr 20, 2007)

Great work....


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I was just looking at the photo of the working engine lights and the bottom of the hull. Anyone else notice the extra large hatch indentation. There are the three landing legs, an indentation for the space pod I assume and then a larger hatch...For the Chariot?


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

robiwon said:


> And when are you going to be selling these as a kit????????


I second this!


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Well since I'm the one who asked in the Derlict thread I think you should build one for me. :wave:

Please post how you built this at least!!!!!!!


----------



## ViperRecon (Aug 3, 2010)

teslabe said:


> I thought I'd post some pictures and a short video of the mini J-2 from the new Derelict kit. Not a big fan of the Derelict, but love the little J-2 that Moebius did such a fine job on.....:thumbsup: Had to light the little ship, hope you like it.


Brilliant! I wish they'd sell the little J2 separately - no interest at all in the derelict.

Mark in Okinawa


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

The challenge in building The Derelict will be getting the exterior TEXTURE right.


----------



## GEH737 (Aug 9, 1999)

Wow... That really is amazing. Put me down as also wanting to buy one


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

Xenodyssey said:


> I was just looking at the photo of the working engine lights and the bottom of the hull. Anyone else notice the extra large hatch indentation. There are the three landing legs, an indentation for the space pod I assume and then a larger hatch...For the Chariot?


Yes, that would be the Chariot ramp. It was present only on the full size mock-up seen in "The Derelict" and "Visit to a Hostile Planet" The ramp was only seen lowered in the Pilot film "Man From The 25th Century".


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

Xenodyssey said:


> I was just looking at the photo of the working engine lights and the bottom of the hull. Anyone else notice the extra large hatch indentation. There are the three landing legs, an indentation for the space pod I assume and then a larger hatch...For the Chariot?


Not sure!


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

WOW, I'm truly humbled by all the very kind remarks you all have posted....... It 's a real pain working with the Cyanoacrylate glues, I used extra thick "Maxi-Cure" from Burbank house of Hobbies and it took a good 2 minutes for each LED to set before I could place the next one, it was slow going.......:freak: But, I like the way the first ship turned out...... I'm not sure how or if this could be made into a kit, it's so small that you just need to take your time putting in each LED.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

RMC said:


> Teslabe do you have a link as to what size the LED's are ?


http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fro...H0.X0603+SMD+.TRS0&_nkw=0603+smd+led&_sacat=0

Here you go, take your pick, I don't remember the seller I bought from, just look for the best price and highest feedback score.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

What kind of board and chip is that? that you could sell pre assembled or teach us how to build it ourselves! :thumbsup:


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

This is Teslabe! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

My god, sir, you are insane! A genius and brilliant artificer but maybe insane! Fantastic work!

Now make an in-scale Space Pod with working spindizzy.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Fernando Mureb said:


> This is Teslabe! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thank you my friend for all your support over the years.....:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Steve H said:


> My god, sir, you are insane! A genius and brilliant artificer but maybe insane! Fantastic work!
> 
> Now make an in-scale Space Pod with working spindizzy.


I thought I'd reply before my next dose of medication arrives.....
Thank you soooooo very much for the very kind words, I'll be posting more pictures of my build soon, stay tuned....


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

That is absolutely insane!! And of course it's pure Teslabe, too, which may now officially be terms that are used interchangeably in any modelling equation. As I sit here drafting things and looking up at the taped-up Derelict and the tiny J2 sitting here on top of the tower, I've been thinking how cool it would look with a couple flashing lights, and of maybe running the power leads down the landing gear and into the Derelict. But never, ever, would have I thought it possible to make all 32 lights track individually, or have a battery self-contained. 

I've just been reading about physicist Paul Dirac. In the 1920s he was fooling around with some equations that were giving him negative numbers. So his solutions were impossible. But he was genius enough to believe that he was right. So to make his solutions work, he did the only thing that he could: he invented the idea of anti-matter. A couple years later, a positron was accidentally discovered and a couple years after that, Dirac got his Nobel. 

In the 1940s (?), Feynman was trying to refine the same wave equations to work with full-spin particles, and the solution he got worked beautifully but required particles to move backwards in time. He didn't let that slow him down, tho'. He decided that they could be anti-matter particles moving forward in time. Yeah, he got a Nobel, too, and to this day nobody really knows if those are anti-matter particles moving forward in time or matter particles actually moving back in time. 

Lesson I'm learning late in life, if it's impossible, don't even think about letting that stop you. 

Oh, Teslabe, if there were either a Nobel Prize for modelling, or just a prize for sharing very cool life lessons, I'd nominate you for both. Insanely cool.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

“_They did not know it was impossible so they did it_”.

Mark Twain


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm gobsmacked...


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

"In the 1940s (?), Feynman was trying to refine the same wave equations to work with full-spin particles, and the solution he got worked beautifully but required particles to move backwards in time. He didn't let that slow him down, tho'. He decided that they could be anti-matter particles moving forward in time. Yeah, he got a Nobel, too, and to this day nobody really knows if those are anti-matter particles moving forward in time or matter particles actually moving back in time.

Lesson I'm learning late in life, if it's impossible, don't even think about letting that stop you. "


Didn't Stephen Hawkings make similar observations? I think it was as he was investigating black holes.


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

What else is possible with this 1/350 Jupiter 2?

Doug


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

Radiodugger said:


> What else is possible with this 1/350 Jupiter 2?
> 
> Doug


Just a thought, working landing gear?


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

BWolfe said:


> Just a thought, working landing gear?


Bwaah haha! Now THAT would be a feat! Whoa! Y3a just might do that! LOL!

Doug


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Just making the 6 doors open and close on the derelict will be enough.


----------



## Mark Ferrier (Apr 17, 2016)

How can I get circuit board and the tiny rod like LEDs???


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

Mark, Teslabe use 32 "603" LEDs, yellow. The circuit board? That small? Hmmm...Teslabe?

Doug


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Radiodugger said:


> Mark, Teslabe use 32 "603" LEDs, yellow. The circuit board? That small? Hmmm...Teslabe?
> 
> Doug


https://www.pololu.com/product/3150
https://www.pololu.com/product/3101

Unfortunately the board I used was one of five I bought back in 2009 for my Space Pod Fusion Core effect and I don't remember where I got it from, even if I could remember, it's not a turnkey board. I had to add SMD transistors to each output to handle the load of four LEDs, these micro-controller's outputs are only rated at about 35ma, four LEDs is about 80ma. The good news is that pololu sells two boards that should fit, but you're going to have to write the sketch or script to control it, if you use all 16 outputs you may not need the transistors.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

starseeker said:


> That is absolutely insane!! And of course it's pure Teslabe, too, which may now officially be terms that are used interchangeably in any modelling equation. As I sit here drafting things and looking up at the taped-up Derelict and the tiny J2 sitting here on top of the tower, I've been thinking how cool it would look with a couple flashing lights, and of maybe running the power leads down the landing gear and into the Derelict. But never, ever, would have I thought it possible to make all 32 lights track individually, or have a battery self-contained.
> 
> I've just been reading about physicist Paul Dirac. In the 1920s he was fooling around with some equations that were giving him negative numbers. So his solutions were impossible. But he was genius enough to believe that he was right. So to make his solutions work, he did the only thing that he could: he invented the idea of anti-matter. A couple years later, a positron was accidentally discovered and a couple years after that, Dirac got his Nobel.
> 
> ...


Thank you for such a nice post my friend.......:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Fernando Mureb said:


> “_They did not know it was impossible so they did it_”.
> 
> Mark Twain


Or, I just have too much time on my hands...... Thank you Fernando.....:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

Teslabe, thank you for posting those! I just showed a friend of mine what you did. He saw the vid and said, "That's INSANE!" The highest compliment he could have paid...:thumbsup:

Doug


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Radiodugger said:


> Teslabe, thank you for posting those! I just showed a friend of mine what you did. He saw the vid and said, "That's INSANE!" The highest compliment he could have paid...:thumbsup:
> 
> Doug


Hi Doug, hope it helps with your build and thank you and your friend for the 
comments and support....:wave:


----------

